# New chi Mommy needs help breathing issues



## sterling s (May 5, 2011)

So we have a beautiful addition to our family and she is just our love. Her name is Wednesday and she is five and half months old. She weighs just 15 ounces. She has had a runny nose since we got her which never responded to about three rounds of antibiotics. We have had her to five different vets and today a specialist. 

Here is the issue: When she is sleeping and this doesnt happen when she is awake she stops breathing. Stands up, gasps for air and then has a seizure that lasts just a few seconds. She then comes to and is fine but this is happening more and more frequently. 

Her first vet is saying she might have hydrocephalus but that is not what is causing her seizures. He thinks she has a congenital defect where her nasal passages are too small at the back of her throat and the mucus can run back down her throat and so is stuffing up her nose. 

I know all of you who have and love chi's know there is nothing more frightening then watching your dog collapse and have a seizure. The vets all of them are telling me there is nothing they can do for her. I am out of options and over a thousand dollars in the hole at this point. I am desperate for any answers that might help us to control her breathing problem, her snottiness or her seizures. 

I am afraid that we are going to lose her. This is not reverse sneezing. Believe me I have read everything I can find about breathing issues at this point.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i'm so sorry ,must be such a worry for you she is very tiny.I have no idea appart from if it was me i would try a plug in that you can buy for colds that helps breathing ?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Poor baby. I wonder if she has allergies making her nose run. Then causing her to choke on the mucas in her sleep. What are you feeding her. What are you using to wash her bedding/blankets with? I would take her to another vet, in a different town if need be was the specialist you seen local? I wish there was something that could be done for her. This does not sound good. I am so sorry (((HUGS)))


----------



## peanuts mom (May 8, 2011)

my chi would wake up in the middle of the night coughing up white foamy mucous, she would be choking on it so hard she couldnt breathe but she never had seizures, the vet said it was something to do with her collapsing trachea and he told me to give her benadryl at bedtime and she was fine after i started that. just not sure about the seizures???


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I hope your baby gets better and welccome to CP. My little girl jist turned 1 and her bredder gave her a booster and she had a terrible reaction to it and had breathing difficulties yesterday. Hopefully she will be flown to me via a courier/stewardessthat my breeder works with. My tiny Sparkles only weighs 2lbs 7oz full grown. I cannot wait to have her in my arms. I have everything set up for her. Please forgive me for selfishly going of track!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If she were mine, I'd seek out a specialist. Preferably a neurologist. I know you've already spent a lot of money seeking answers, so that's why I wouldn't mess around with regular vets any longer. Seek out a specialist and hopefully they can get to the bottom of her problems. So sorry you are dealing with this.

You can google canine neurology or neurologist or check with your local veterinary university for a referral.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My Pomeranian suffered really bad with collapsed trac a lot of same symptoms and got so bad that we had no choice to put her down 2 months ago. She had it for 8 years. I am Praying for your Baby.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i have no answer but just to say good luck on finding her the right treatment so she can start breathing better its so sad when our little ones are sick


----------

